# Buckeye ice fishing.



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Ice Fishing going on at Buckeye Lake. Pictures was posted on the face book page. Several nice Saugeye. I didn't see any snow machines out on the ice, just pull sleds. Brother coming up over the weekend. I will post if we have any luck.
Sandra


----------



## Jerry Farkas (Apr 30, 2015)

Talked to guy at bait ship and I guess the good ice is just off Fairfield beach..? Can anyone relay any good ice info about Buckeye Lake? I was on the ice last Saturday and it was 2.75 inches off FFB.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm going to give it till after the weekend before I venture out. 
I'm sure there's enough ice in places an even was told there was a few guys out the last few days off ffb. 
I'm sure will see more chatter on the subject through the weekend.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Had motorcycle races on lake at noon today, I would say it's safe to fish. I whimped out this morning, stepped out to fill up bird feeders and decided not to go. Had my gear all ready but decided the fire needed tending. hahaa 
Brother said he was going out but ended up watching the bikes instead. From what the weatherman said it will be cold for a good spell so try to get out one day this week.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya seen the bikes running at leibs. Pretty cool. And yes thick enough in places. For sure. But also lots of stuff that just froze over on main lake 
Good luck out there. An be careful.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I got to see this... Motorcycle races on the Ice. Is it every Sunday?


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Dovans said:


> I got to see this... Motorcycle races on the Ice. Is it every Sunday?


They do this every year once or twice. Heard they may do it again next Sunday. I will post again this week if I find out for sure.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

Just an update. There is a lot of activity on the lake today with bikes and 4 wheelers and talk of more bike racing going on tomorrow. No one says anything for sure but there is talk of snow storm heading this way so who knows. If you are on facebook go to Buckeye lake page and you can keep up to what's going on more on a daily basis. Be safe.
The name of the Facebook page is Buckeye Lake boaters and friends.


----------



## Jerry Farkas (Apr 30, 2015)

I was out for 7 hours on Sat Feb 13th. We had 24 tip ups out and 4 poles and only caught 1 cat and a nice 19 inch saugeye. Can anyone else comment on how they did if they fished buckeye lately?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I fished it four times last week and did very poorly.


----------

